# What Do You Think About This Flower Horn?.



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi.

I just bought this Female FH.





































I know she has not the best color pattern on her but what made me decide for this fish is that I was looking for a female and she was the only one the dealer had(he had several other fh, one in fact of AAA quality, and he wanted 270 USD for him).

Besides I think she has a good potential regarding body shape and hump, I think she is already showing a very nice hump for a female of her size and looks quite stocky (4.5 inches estimated).

I could have gotten a male, (This weekend I saw on sale some really stunning males) but my idea is to try a cohab this FH with my Texas and I needed a female.

Grade her from 1 to 10, lemme know what you guys think.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

beautiful fish....








she looks great to me....
awesome dude....


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks mate.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

from 1-10? well going on the pictures ONLY i would say shes right around a 6. but im only throwing that number cause you asked.

at her size its impossible to tell what the final product will look like. depending on your diet you have for her, that hump and her body shape. really, over all, she is a beast. i think she will grow up into quite the show tank. and the unique red coloration she is already showing is actually pretty damn bad ass!

almost a rusty looking fish. unique in her own way. of course FH's are all about show. perfect colors, perfect fins. but i have the feeling you are more down to earth like me. not looking for that 10/10 fish. but looking for that unique fish thats a fish all its own. with that in mind, if this was my fish and she was active and i was able to see her in action she might as well be a 10.

that hump. watch out for that thing lol shes going to have a massive one i think


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for your comment Central really appreciate it!!.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

I have just found out this kind of flower horns are known as Fader Flower Horn...


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

how is she...?
any update...


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Well now I got the Flower Horn Bug.....







and decided to swap my Texas Carpintis for a Male Flower Horn.

This:










My idea is to pair this with the female FH in the OP of this thread.

Nevertheless I had to leave the tank splitter cause they started fighting as soon as they saw each other.

I am in the hope they both will eventually get accostumed to each other and pair, otherwise I'll end up with just a solo FH...









What do you guys can comment about it?.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

thats an awesome idea
needless to say if it doesnt work out thats going to be a kick ass show fish. that last picture really shows off some awesome characteristics. im diggin it. looks a lot bigger then i thought.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2011)

I have never had a flowerhorn so I am interested to see how this all turns out for you Armand







I do like that male though!


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for input lads!!.

Well soon I'll be posting more pictures of these fish progression, just as soon as I can fix my Lap Top, hard disc got damaged...







and it is my lap top where I upload pictures I snap.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Congrats on the fh's armand! Breeding these fish is def a possibility, but cohabing them...I dont think so


----------

